# 2011 Infinito vs 2012 Infinito - differences?



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello All

Aside from the paint schemes are there any differences between the 2011 vs 2012 Infinito?

Thanks


----------



## RawTV (Sep 25, 2010)

No. They are the same.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

RawTV said:


> No. They are the same.


Ah, thanks for the response.

I can get the 2011 Infinito for at least $600 less than the 2012.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

LubbersLine said:


> Ah, thanks for the response.
> 
> I can get the 2011 Infinito for at least $600 less than the 2012.


Doubt it.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Doubt it.


Uh? Not sure why you would doubt what I said. I got a quote from my local LBS. $600 cheaper for the 2011 model. Still doubt it?


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

So, I rode both the 2011 Infinito and the Sempre today. Mind you, my current bike is a 2007 Trek Madone 5.2. I liked the Sempre better...I think because the stiffness and speed is closer to my Madone. Going to ride a couple new Madones this weekend.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

LubbersLine said:


> Uh? Not sure why you would doubt what I said. I got a quote from my local LBS. $600 cheaper for the 2011 model. Still doubt it?


Are you sure the parts are equivalent? Most Bianchi dealers had enough trouble getting bikes and staying supplied in 2011. Provided you're talking about a model that's virtually unchanged, why eat $600?


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Is the 2011 for $600 less for the last of a group of bikes? If there are more, I'd like to know where I can get that price!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Are you sure the parts are equivalent? Most Bianchi dealers had enough trouble getting bikes and staying supplied in 2011. Provided you're talking about a model that's virtually unchanged, why eat $600?


I cannot comment on the deal that the poster is getting from his LBS. But here is my own experience.

A couple of months ago I decided that I wanted to get an Infinito, in Celeste with Ultegra (I know sacrilege, but at this point I couldn't justify the extra money for the Campy equipped Infinito). My LBS then set out to locate one in my size (53 cm).

After searching all over the place, he was able to locate my Infinito, right size, right equipment, right color...except it was a 2012 model.

Because we had already agreed on a price, he agreed to sell the 2012 for the same price as the 2011.

Both the 2011 and the 2012 are identical except for the color scheme AND for the fact that the 2012 comes with black Ultegra instead of the grey one in the 2011 model (you can compare them on my other post and decide which color scheme you like best). 

But except for the color differneces, both the MY 2011 and the MY 2012 are identical.

My dealer (who is Italian and travels to Italia on a regular basis) told me that Bianchi did not anticipate the demand for the Infinitos and so they were caught a bit short with their inventories. I think he also mentioned a warehouse fire back in Milan, but I can't remember the exact details.

In any event, seeing that both bikes are identical to each other and seeing that a Bianchi dealer can sell as many Infinitos as he wants (when I went to pick up mine there was another guy at the LBS who wanted one, in Celeste, and he was told that he would have to wait for one) I find it hard to believe that a dealer would sell a 2011 Infinito for $600 less than a 2012. It makes no business sense to sell a bike for substantially less than another that is identical to it.

On the other hand, stranger things have happened, so who knows, it may be true. :thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

LubbersLine said:


> So, I rode both the 2011 Infinito and the Sempre today. Mind you, my current bike is a 2007 Trek Madone 5.2. I liked the Sempre better...I think because the stiffness and speed is closer to my Madone. Going to ride a couple new Madones this weekend.


My wife has a 2011 Trek Madone 5.2. Personally (and I admit this is highly subjective) I find that the ride quality is very similar. The 2011 Madone 5.2 has that huge BB and even with it, I don't find that the 5.2 is stiffer, or accelerstes better, than my 2012 Infinito.

Again, mine is a highly subjective opinion. 

I would have bought a Madone for myself except for two things: 1. I have always wanted a Bianchi and 2. Trek has run ou tof the Madone 5.2 in the black and red scheme, apparently everyone wants the "Radio Shack" bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

bottecchia_eja said:


> I cannot comment on the deal that the poster is getting from his LBS. But here is my own experience.
> 
> A couple of months ago I decided that I wanted to get an Infinito, in Celeste with Ultegra (I know sacrilege, but at this point I couldn't justify the extra money for the Campy equipped Infinito). My LBS then set out to locate one in my size (53 cm).
> 
> ...


There was indeed a fire in 2011 in one of the Italian factories. Nobody was hurt, but I couldn't bear to see the carnage. 

My gut and experience would probably tell me that these bikes didn't have the same components if one had 105 and the other Ultegra. Or the shop was pullin' the 'ol sales tactic of saying the next year's model will go up $600, so you had better buy now.....


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

spade2you said:


> My gut and experience would probably tell me that these bikes didn't have the same components if one had 105 and the other Ultegra. Or the shop was pullin' the 'ol sales tactic of saying the next year's model will go up $600, so you had better buy now.....


That's my gut feeling too. With supplies low and demand high, I just dont see how the LBS would sell the same bike for $600. It might be a Blue Infinito with 105 or maybe it was a demo or a loaner bike, But like I said, stranger things have happened, so who knows. :idea:


----------



## Highergear (Aug 12, 2011)

Although the bike seems to be in demand, the US Economy is veryl wea. A $600.00 reduction is not uncommon in today's market. My local shop has more of their high ends bikes reduced than in the past. These are new bikes, not demos.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Highergear said:


> Although the bike seems to be in demand, the US Economy is veryl wea. A $600.00 reduction is not uncommon in today's market. My local shop has more of their high ends bikes reduced than in the past. These are new bikes, not demos.


I think that there is a big difference between discounting a slow-selling bike in order to reduce inventory and selling one model for $600.00 less than its identical twin. I agree that the economy sucks (big time) but it does not make economic sense to deeply discount a model that is in high demand - especially when the dealers can't seem to be able to keep the bikes in stock due to demand.

Like I wrote, it is possible (heck, anything is possible) I (and others) just wonder whether these are in fact identical models with identical equipment.

IF these are identical bikes and the LBS is on the up and up, then I would definitely get the 2011 if it was sold ot me for $600 less than the 2012. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

My not so local dealer wants nearly full MSRP for theirs. If you know of anyone selling a new 2011 or 2012 in 53 for less than $3100 or so, please PM me.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> My not so local dealer wants nearly full MSRP for theirs. If you know of anyone selling a new 2011 or 2012 in 53 for less than $3100 or so, please PM me.


PM sent.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

*Thanks!*

I can't PM back until I have enough posts. I received the PM. I'll give them a call. Thanks!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> I can't PM back until I have enough posts. I received the PM. I'll give them a call. Thanks!


Kodi, good luck with them Keith and his staff are really great to work with. The Infinito is a real sweet ride. The more miles that I put on her the morw convinced I am that I made rhe right choice. In fact, I am consideeing selling my 2001 Litespeed because I dont think that I will be riding it much (or at all) now that I have the Infinito. (there is a pic of the Litespeed in my gallery, if anyone is interested.)

Again, I hope they will work with you and your budget. Cheers!


----------

